# A pure mathematical approach to solving rubiks cube



## asdfasdfasdfasdf (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,

I've been doing cubing mainly as a hobby and I've been wondering if there is a way to use mathematics to find the ideal solution to any scramble of the rubiks cube and if there is a way to be able to make a method out of this which anyone can use. Also if there is a way to do the same with larger cubes like the 4x4 and 5x5.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MistArts (Dec 30, 2009)

Commutators?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 30, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Commutators?



Using strictly commutators and conjugates almost probably won't give you the "ideal" solution.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 30, 2009)

I suggest you look at the Human Thistlethwaite algorithm and the math pages on Jaap's site to see how the answer to your question is "Yes, and kinda mostly no."


----------

